# 1900 piece first turning on my PM4224



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, I needed to break in my new Powermatic 4224 so this is what I kicked it off with. 1900 pieces, 12 inches tall and I think 8" diameter. The woods used are Curly maple & tropical Walnut.
As far as the lathe goes, this is the most rock solid amazing machine I've ever turned on. At first I thought the additional swing would be the big difference, I was wrong, the whole thing is a better machine. Smoother 3hp motor, more variable speed control, reverseable, 950lbs of rock solid iron and the list goes on. I love this thing:thumbsup: BTW check out the humi I posted in project showcase too if you like.

















I'll do a full review on the lathe soon.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Stunning as always. Very nice.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

A real work of art...How long does it take to glue up 1900 pieces?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, that is gorgeous. The turning is nice too. :laughing:
Seriously though, very nice work. I would love to be able to get to this level and one day, I will. Love that lathe.


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

Bill, I have seen your work in several shows and contests. What part of the country do you hail from? Your designs are the best out there and have a work of art to them rather than some that just are a pile of wood glued together to get repeated patterns. If I am ever traveling near your way I would like to see more of your work close up. Would that be possible?
Thanks for your posts.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Terrific piece.

I am working on my first attempt at segmented turning. A mere 5 layer segmented bowl, and my layers were only 12 pieces. I know how long this took me to assemble. 

I cannot imagine the time to prepare this beauty to be ready for turning.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just awesome! And congrats on the lathe.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks very much everyone. This took about a month. I work on them 3 nights a week for a couple hours and on the weekends. I'd say around 100 hrs. I had this on display at the AAW symposium a couple weeks ago and it seemed to get a positive reaction. The day after the event I flew to Lake Tahoe to measure for a wine cellar I'm building. My friend there bought this piece so it's gone now. I'll definitely miss this one for sure. I think it's my best one yet. It was actually practice for a huge one I'm working on. I'm glad I did it too, because of this one, I made a few changes to the big one. It gave me a different perspective on my design I couldn't have got any other way.
As far as where I live, I live in Tucson AZ, 30 miles from water.....3 feet from hell. It'll be a balmy 107 today. By all means, feel free to contact me and stop by. I always like meeting up with my fellow woodworkers. I don't get to go to the turners club because they meet on Saturdays & I work then.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL! And the vase is pretty nice as well...:thumbsup:

I'm just joking, I have lathe envy. The vase is amazing. You say you sold it. I would have had a hard time parting with something like that.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Out of curiosity, what tools do you use when you turn?


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I swear by Glaser hitec tools. I made a trip to see my daughter out there and went to meet Paulo, the owner of Glaser. He went into great detail about the metal, the designs and the flutes along with tons of other great info. I also got to meet Jerry Glaser himself. It's rare you will find people so passionate about the tools they make. Paulo truly sets out to make the finest tools he possibly can. I've used many other tools in the past but when I started using these, I feel like I was either more inspired or the tools made me a better turner. I like to believe a little of both. Believe it or not, this vessel was done almost entirely with the Glasr MiniQR's I love those little monsters. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Superlatives just don't work on a piece that nice.
Well done Mr. Wyko.
Bill


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

If any of you want to have the experience of a lifetime when it comes to segmenting, check into the segmented woodturners symposium in October in Lake Tahoe. Not only will it be in the most beautiful setting you could ever ask for, the experience you will enjoy will leave you with amazement, knowledge and memories to last a lifetime. I got to see a sizeable sample of the work that will be there a couple weeks ago at the AAW symposium and I was absolutely blown away. Start selling some turnings and save up now.:thumbsup:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Bill I'm dying to get back into segmented turning but in my area it would have to be for the fun of it because I could never sell even a small piece to make up the time it takes to build it. 
Love your work. This piece is exceptional.


----------



## Gougher (Jun 22, 2012)

Sir that is a masterpiece. You really have a God given gift with your craft. Thank you for posting this image.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

That's awesome, Bill.

:notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanksvery much. I had professional pics taken of the piece. Here's a better pic done by Wolf Photography.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Great piece! Keep them coming. Did you work out the design on the computer?


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks. Actually I don't even draw anything, I just start cutting. No computers were harmed.:thumbsup:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Bill, I (and I'm sure many others here) would absolutely love to see a step by step tutorial on how you build your feature rings. Please, please, please :yes::blink::yes:


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

sawdustfactory said:


> Bill, I (and I'm sure many others here) would absolutely love to see a step by step tutorial on how you build your feature rings. Please, please, please :yes::blink::yes:


:yes: Or at least a close up to see the glue lines. :yes::brows:


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

I second that nomination.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

sawdustfactory said:


> Bill, I (and I'm sure many others here) would absolutely love to see a step by step tutorial on how you build your feature rings. Please, please, please :yes::blink::yes:


Bill has already gone partway towards doing this for us -- check out his thread on making the individual "stars" and his thread on making edge inlays


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm a visual learner, plus I'm dying to see what a wizard looks like. Right now im stuck picturing gandalf. I dub the "lord of the feature rings sir." Well done


----------



## Dopalgangr (Jan 20, 2012)

Great job!! Makes me want to go buy a lathe. If you dont mind me asking, whats a piece like that sell for if one were to buy it?


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks again my friends. I'll work on getting a wizzards hat. LOL. This one sold for $2500.00 to a good friend. It took quite a while to plan & build it though. The down side of a project like this is, a lot of glue time....a little lathe time. It kills me to look over at my new lathe and not be urning on it. I'm going to start anothe rone like this soon. I really like this one, it'llbe missed.


----------



## Dopalgangr (Jan 20, 2012)

That's what I figured . Like they say if you have to ask you can't afford it... Again, keep up the good work, it really inspired me!


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Bill, I (and I'm sure many others here) would absolutely love to see a step by step tutorial on how you build your feature rings. Please, please, please :yes::blink::yes:


That would be a great thread!


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I do have a step by step set of photos on making an inlay using this method. I actually was inspired by a fellow woodworker that builds Ouds. (predecessor to the guitar) He uses this method to make thin inlays. There are many ways these patterns and lay ups can be designed & created. I'm getting a smart phone soon so it'll be much easier for me to stay up on pictures. It always seems my camera is at work when I'm at home doing the turning.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

This is amazing! Thats one hell of a way to break in the new lathe!


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks again everyone. Sorry for the delay on posting the close up, this is the worst one but here you go.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

/lathe envy.....

and /skill envy....

Very nice piece.


----------

